# Pregnant Guppy Pictures



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any pictures of a pregnant guppy with a clear shot of the gavid spot? I browsed the forums and I couldn't find any that were very clear.

Its not a fetish  The g/f bought a guppy from Walmart that she thinks is already pregnant and wants something to base an opinion on.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't have any pictures. Nor do I keep guppies. But, I do keep endlers and they are in the same family. When a female is carrying... the area behind her belly and above the anal fin is black, real black. Female endlers (and guppies) bellies look silver colored, so it is easy to see if they are gravid. I do not know of a particular spot that indicates they are carrying. If they have been exposed to males, they are more than likely pregnant.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

like he said. i have gupies and the gravid spot is either real dark brown or lighter right behind the belly and right infront of the anal fin.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

like they said it not hard to miss, ill see if i can get one of my pregnant guppies to hold still long enough to get a pic of them, but there is a dark spot behind their bellies right before their tail fin and the darker it is the closer she is to haveing fry (baby fish)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

cyber, i will post you one later today around for. dont have time right now...


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks. I was well aware of how the guppy is supposed to look while pregnant, the visual was more of a method of predicting how far along she is.

I give her about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here they are. these ones are a little bit sketchy but you can see the gravid spot, this was taken about five days before she had her first batch.

i tried getting more pictures today but the battery died.

also post a pic of your preggo guppy


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

its not quite 4:00 yet. i heard that lighter color guppies (such as mine) have much bigger gravid spots than darker color guppies


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Not true, Spoiledfish. The gravid spot on gold bodied fish is not as dark since there is not as much dark pigment in the body. They are, however, the same size.
Tony


----------

